# Gopro post-pro program i used to use.



## brtc (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm lookin for this program i used to use in post production. When youre shooting video and you see something you wanna save, you stick your hand in front of the camera, when you load it on a computer, the program will find all the places your hand is and cut the last minute of video out. It saves alot of time in video editing, I just cant remember the name of the program, does anybody know what i'm talking about? Thanks.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I've never heard of it, but that sounds pretty cool.


----------



## brtc (Dec 12, 2011)

found it. It's called highlight hunter if anybody's interested. It's an awesome program, saves alot of time in post. It's free, but get it from there website, i had some virus issues earlier trying to get it from cnet.


----------

